# Help me find a white/neon green bike



## LOUISSSSS

I'm looking for something that matches this helmet for my gf:

https://www.hucknroll.com/mountainbike/Giro-Phase-Bike-Helmet-Womens/GIR0139M.html









i know thats a ridiculous request, but my gf really likes that color and i just got her that helmet to match her MTB which is black/neon green

budget is around $1300 for something white/neon green or similar
she also likes this: so u can get an idea









UPDATE: Ended up getting the Scott Contessa CR1 Pro featuring full ultegras down the list and scott carbon frame.


----------



## tihsepa

So get the Scott. Is it in your price range?


----------



## il sogno

How 'bout a Cannondale?



.


----------



## LOUISSSSS

What models r those ?


----------



## m_s

Written on the downtubes:

CAAD 9; Synapse


----------



## California L33

LOUISSSSS said:


> I'm looking for something that matches this helmet for my gf:
> 
> i know thats a ridiculous request, but my gf really likes that color and i just got her that helmet to match her MTB which is black/neon green
> 
> budget is around $1300 for something white/neon green or similar
> she also likes this: so u can get an idea


Maybe you should choose the bike then get a girlfriend to match


----------



## LOUISSSSS

caad9, checked 2009 and 2010 models, dont see them. can i get a link and/or price?


----------



## old_fuji

LOUISSSSS said:


> caad9, checked 2009 and 2010 models, dont see them. can i get a link and/or price?


i promise they made 'em for 09 and 10...and i promise they're a little more than $1000; i tried a $1300 caad9 at the bike shop and read about it in the 09 cannondale dealers' catalog. look a little harder.


----------



## LOUISSSSS

nope, not on their website


----------



## old_fuji

LOUISSSSS said:


> nope, not on their website


http://gb.cannondale.com/bikes/10/CE/caad9.html
ba-da bing

http://gb.cannondale.com/bikes/10/CE/synapse.html
ba-da boom

edit:
catalog: http://video.cannondale.com/docs/2010_CE_EN_FINAL.pdf
it's a PDF, and it didn't load up for me, so i have no idea if prices are in there or not.


----------



## Touch0Gray

I hate to be a smarta$$ but seriously it would be cheaper to but a helmet to match a bike


----------



## LOUISSSSS

old_fuji said:


> http://gb.cannondale.com/bikes/10/CE/caad9.html
> ba-da bing
> 
> http://gb.cannondale.com/bikes/10/CE/synapse.html
> ba-da boom
> 
> edit:
> catalog: http://video.cannondale.com/docs/2010_CE_EN_FINAL.pdf
> it's a PDF, and it didn't load up for me, so i have no idea if prices are in there or not.


not available in america


----------



## 4cmd3

How about a neon green but with black?

2009 BMC Road Racer SL01

Google Image it, or
http://cycletofitness.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=71_75&products_id=403


----------



## Bikeauger

Not really neon green but:
http://www3.cannondale.com/bikes/10/cusa/model-0RWA6C_0RWA6T.html

A little bit of green:
http://www3.cannondale.com/bikes/10/cusa/model-0RWC6C_0RWC6T.html


----------



## carveitup

Don't know if you can get these in North America but there's a few green models.
http://www.ghost-bikes.de/2010/bikes/road/race/race-lector-sl/


----------



## PlatyPius

Since the OP already posted a ginormous image, I will too...


----------



## bcl489

Gary Fisher Ion Pro GS. Not sure what the difference is between msrp and actual sale price.

http://www.fisherbikes.com/bike/model/ion-pro-gs


----------



## Touch0Gray

well it matches the helmet?


----------



## drmayer




----------



## velogy

You can build either one of these up with a component group that will fit your budget and meet her needs.


----------



## LOUISSSSS

bump, anymore suggestions in the $1300-1500 price range for womens? (looking for USA/Womens models)


----------



## Opus51569

drmayer said:


>


+1 This was the one that first came to mind when I saw the OP's post as well.

Seriously though, you're really going to buy a bike based solely on it being the correct color?


----------



## LOUISSSSS

Opus51569 said:


> +1 This was the one that first came to mind when I saw the OP's post as well.
> 
> Seriously though, you're really going to buy a bike based solely on it being the correct color?


whats the name of this model? i can't find it on their website...


----------



## velogy




----------



## velogy

what about the sparkle?


----------



## LOUISSSSS

any women here ride the Scott Contessa Race CR1 Pro? how are Scott's Carbon frames?


----------



## LOUISSSSS

^^ i got this bike


----------



## il sogno

LOUISSSSS said:


> ^^ i got this bike


Great. Let us know how she likes it.


----------



## LOUISSSSS

she better love it because it was damned expensive. what makes ultegras that much better than 105's? 

We're also getting these pedals: http://cgi.ebay.com/Origin-8-Track-...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item439f134a5b


----------



## 4cmd3

I guess you killed the budget huh?


----------



## LOUISSSSS

yep!, updated the OP with a picture


----------



## GerryR

LOUISSSSS said:


> she better love it because it was damned expensive. what makes ultegras that much better than 105's?
> 
> We're also getting these pedals: http://cgi.ebay.com/Origin-8-Track-...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item439f134a5b


Why? The Scott deserves good clipless pedals, not hipster pedals.


----------



## LOUISSSSS

GerryR said:


> Why? The Scott deserves good clipless pedals, not hipster pedals.


the reason is because shes not interested/ready for clipless. We ride in a heavy urban area and are required to stop for intersections multiple times, even multiple times a minute. 

If we find ourselves riding longer distances without stops, we will def. consider clipless pedals.

She likes these (which means i'll have to get them)


----------



## LOUISSSSS

here it is; one of the harder to get bikes in the NE USA.


----------



## trobriand

Nice. I bought my gf a 2010 Trek 2.1 wsd and it is white and neon yellow/green (same shade as the trek in page 1 of this thread). Every other one I've seen since then have a basic yellow like the website.

http://www.trekbikes.com/women/wsd_products/bikes/road/21wsd/

I'm not sure why hers came neon. We did order it before the 2010 models launched, in fact, we had no idea what the secondary color actually looked like. It would have been a good budget match, just under $1400, but only if you could figure out how to get it in neon.


----------



## ewitz

this would have worked


----------



## skyliner1004

ewitz said:


> this would have worked


nice, whats the model of this bike and price?


----------



## ewitz

Time NXR Instinct

About $5000....frameset only.


----------



## skyliner1004

ewitz said:


> Time NXR Instinct
> 
> About $5000....frameset only.


lol ok nice to know


----------



## Trek2.3

trobriand said:


> Nice. I bought my gf a 2010 Trek 2.1 wsd and it is white and neon yellow/green (same shade as the trek in page 1 of this thread).


She will like the 2.1. BTW, I can't feel any difference between my Ultegra SL groupset and my 105, none.


----------



## Oasisbill

Trek2.3 said:


> She will like the 2.1. BTW, I can't feel any difference between my Ultegra SL groupset and my 105, none.


The only difference is weight, not functionality.


----------

